# Pipe Filters



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have two corn cobs that came with Medico pipe filters. My question is, how often are you supposed to change them? Also, do you have to keep them in, or can you just take them out? Any other thoughts about filters either good or bad?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I reckon most people just take them out


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I only smoked with the paper filter once. It made the smoke taste odd, so I tossed them out, never to be used again.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

You will find that by removing the filter the draw is drastically improved.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I always take them out. If you decide to you use the, i would change them every smoke, or every other at most.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> You will find that by removing the filter the draw is drastically improved.


With the filtered cobs I've run into it can improve the draw a little too much, to the point where it feels like nothings really impeding you. Also, be aware that with the improved draw/huge stem bore it can be possible to suck down ash from time to time (at least with my straight cobs, bent ones are probably a little better, and some may be built well enough to avoid it or something). If thats a problem for you just be careful not to tamp too far down, don't use very finely cut tobacco (most are broad enough to not worry about), and try not to suck very hard as you get to the bottom of the bowl.

You still definitely want to take the filter out though.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

most consensus will go: just throw them away; too much hassle and not really worth dealing with.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

My first smoke I used a filter because I didn;t know it was in there until I cleaned the pipe. after 1 smoke it was brown and nasty looking so out it came. No filters here.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

SAjunidog said:


> With the filtered cobs I've run into it can improve the draw a little too much, to the point where it feels like nothings really impeding you. Also, be aware that with the improved draw/huge stem bore it can be possible to suck down ash from time to time (at least with my straight cobs, bent ones are probably a little better, and some may be built well enough to avoid it or something). If thats a problem for you just be careful not to tamp too far down, don't use very finely cut tobacco (most are broad enough to not worry about), and try not to suck very hard as you get to the bottom of the bowl.
> 
> You still definitely want to take the filter out though.


Good point. I've definately gotten my fair share of ash and tobacco in my mouth with the unfiltered straight cob so you gotta be careful with what and how you pack as well as when you do any serious tamping.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

If you use them, change them after every bowl. You might be surprised at the goo they collect. For $8 or $9 you can buy the Medico paper filters in cartons containing 12 boxes with 10 filters in each box. That's only about $0.065 to $0.075 per filter or per smoke.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I am a fan of filter pipes, half of my 22 odd pipes having 9mm filters and half without. Savinelli do a 6mm Balsa filter system which may fit the medico system, (I know a 6mm balsa fits a Missouri Cob which normally takes a Medico) try picking up a pack, although more expensive they are much better. They are a hassle but they do take the sting outta young VA's and the soapyness outta aromatics.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

billhud said:


> If you use them, change them after every bowl. You might be surprised at the goo they collect. For $8 or $9 you can buy the Medico paper filters in cartons containing 12 boxes with 10 filters in each box. That's only about $0.065 to $0.075 per filter or per smoke.


 I agree, sometimes I will let them go for two bowls,,I did extensive research and found the best place to buy Medico pipe filters is www.pipesandcigars.com ,,36 boxes of 10 for 16.99,, no place else is even close.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

The corn cobs I have are all bents. Of the 3, I can only get a pipe cleaner through one of them. While it makes it a pain to clean when you're done (because you have to wait for the pipe to cool), it will save me from choking on ash. p Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll need to go take out the rest of the filters, since they all have greater than 2x use.


----------

